

Rate my startup: voke.fm - gusgordon

Hey, I just got finished building a prototype of a little web app.<p>The concept is basically a wiki-Siri - a very simple Q&#38;A site, where there is only one answer to every question. It could also be thought of as a Wikipedia for questions, where the lengths of answers is limited (currently to 300 characters).<p>Right now it is only a website, but if it gains any popularity then I would like to bring it to mobile. I think another long-term goal would be performing actions and getting real-time data based on user input. These actions and data would be integrated into the editing interface.<p>Anyway, please let me know what you think of this prototype. Thanks!<p>URL: http://voke.fm
======
pmtarantino
Hi Gus. While I was reading the description, it seemed a light Wolfram-Alpha,
but then I tried it and it gave me always "Voke doesn't have an answer to this
question yet.", for everything I asked.

Do you have any answers yet? Or they are all user-contributed?

~~~
gusgordon
It's all user contributed. I know there isn't much right now because no one
uses it, and it just opened up. Try things suggested by autosuggest for a
better idea of how the site should work at this point.

------
vishnumenon
I don't mean to be critical, but how does this differ from WikiAnswers? Your
explanation could just as well be describing that. Also, I think having the
question input perform a search, and return similar questions, would be a
necessary improvement.

~~~
gusgordon
No need to worry about being critical. The problem with WikiAnswers is that it
sucks. It is essentially a spam site and doesn't offer dynamic answers (Voke
doesn't yet, but I want it to). User queries can be dealt with in a much
better way, for example like Siri. The problem with Siri is that it doesn't
have many features and often just redirects to Wolfram Alpha.

And a similar questions feature is something I would like to add, but this is
just an early prototype and I think the autosuggest does a decent job.
Definitely a good idea, though.

------
livestyle
You need to aardvarkify it... Have you thought about using open graph at all?

~~~
gusgordon
Yes, and I don't think it would be a good idea, but I'm not sure. One of the
biggest reasons people like Wikipedia is because Wikipedia is independent and
very trustworthy with its users. I think having that type of structure is key.

~~~
livestyle
digg into how aardvark itterated on their project..

p.s Open Graph brings a trusted personal expierence to each iser

------
badabam
"IF IT GAINS ANY POPULARITY"... you've got a huge chicken-and-end problem here
my friend.

~~~
gusgordon
I'm very aware of this. It has good potential to grow through SEO and since
answers are timeless the chicken and egg problem should diminish a little as
time passes. Not really sure how to overcome this problem, I guess all I can
do is hope I get picked up by a blog or two...

